# What Do You Use Your Moobs For?



## imfree (Nov 17, 2010)

I have good-sized moobs and a pretty big belly. They've both served me well in my nearly 30 year long Electronic Repair Tech. career as a secondary work surface, i.e. work bench, for doing small stuff like surface-mount component replacement and such!

How about some other uses, big Guys?


----------



## Paquito (Nov 17, 2010)

Destroying civilizations.


----------



## cakeboy (Nov 17, 2010)

I use them to fill out my shirt. For a dude, I've got a pretty good rack!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 17, 2010)

Making girls jealous.


----------



## Vageta (Nov 17, 2010)

I like it when my girlfriend puts her dick between my moobs.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 17, 2010)

Vageta said:


> I like it when my girlfriend puts her dick between my moobs.



There's something elementally wrong with that statement, but I just can't place it.


----------



## Vageta (Nov 17, 2010)

Yea, youre right, I dont have a girlfriend right now....


----------



## Zowie (Nov 17, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> There's something elementally wrong with that statement, but I just can't place it.



You're just jellis. I'll stick my dick between your moobs anyday.


----------



## JulieD (Nov 18, 2010)

i would so motorboat moobs! :shocked:

1. motorboat 
The act of pushing one's face in between two ample breasts, and rocking one's head side to side very rapidly while making a vigorous, lip-vibrating "brrr" sound. n. The sound produced when doing a motorboat.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 18, 2010)

Bringing all the boys to the yard.


----------



## JulieD (Nov 18, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Bringing all the boys to the yard.



its because your milkshake is better then mine, isn't it?


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 18, 2010)

JulieD said:


> its because your milkshake is better then mine, isn't it?



He could teach you...but he'd have to charge.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 18, 2010)

Nursing babies in 3rd world countries?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 18, 2010)

hand warmers


----------



## Vageta (Nov 18, 2010)

Zowie said:


> You're just jellis. I'll stick my dick between your moobs anyday.



Mmmmmmmm canadian cockage....


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 18, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Mmmmmmmm canadian cockage....



Ah....nice...alliteration....:huh:

ANYWAY...

They make great pillows!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 18, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Mmmmmmmm canadian cockage....



I think that was addressed to me.

And it is also very disturbing.


----------



## Magusz (Nov 18, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Ah....nice...alliteration....:huh:
> 
> ANYWAY...
> 
> They make great pillows!



I agree, i belive mine moobs are a great pillow!


----------



## imfree (Nov 18, 2010)

Magusz said:


> I agree, i belive mine moobs are a great pillow!



Wow! I really need a gf so I would have someone I could offer my moobs as a pillow to. Awesome!


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 18, 2010)

if i bend over at the waist they do a pretty fair representation of newton's cradle!


----------



## Vageta (Nov 18, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I think that was addressed to me.
> 
> And it is also very disturbing.



Noooo, It was Zowie. I want Zowies cock inside me.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2010)

Vageta said:


> Noooo, It was Zowie. I want Zowies cock inside me.



Just when I thought that this thread had reached its peak of hilarity, it continues to satisfy.


----------



## Zowie (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm sufficiently creeped. Time to get off the internet.


----------



## imfree (Nov 18, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Just when I thought that this thread had reached its peak of hilarity, it continues to satisfy.



And satisfy, this thread does! Thanks, everyone, for making it fun!:bow:


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 18, 2010)

imfree said:


> And satisfy, this thread does! Thanks, everyone, for making it fun!:bow:



It is a wholesome good time for everyone, isn't it?


----------



## Vageta (Nov 18, 2010)

Its like a Disney movie for the kids!!


----------



## imfree (Nov 26, 2010)

I need an extra place to put my second plate, you guessed it!, and the moobs turned out to be a great place to put that second plate while I was working on the first! That also put the second plate in a great place to catch pieces of food that would have otherwise ended up on the floor!


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 26, 2010)

I nuzzle into my lush moobs


----------



## Paquito (Nov 26, 2010)

I like to put whipped cream and chocolate syrup on mine for a snack.


----------



## imfree (Nov 26, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I like to put whipped cream and chocolate syrup on mine for a snack.



Hey now, Paquito, your post made me think just how wonderful it would be for me to have a GF:smitten: to snack on stuff like that from my moobs. Woo!


----------



## Italian Dough Boy (Nov 26, 2010)

I keep my second house key under my left moob just in case I lose my other one. They can also be used to make freshly squeezed orange juice for breakfast.


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 26, 2010)

I use mine to crush compact cars at the city dump.


----------



## JBfromNH (Nov 28, 2010)

Offer them to any cute FFA willing to play with them!


----------



## topher38 (Nov 28, 2010)

I use mine to get stuff passed airport pat downs.


----------



## imfree (Dec 3, 2010)

I, naturally, use my moobs to support vinyl records while I clean them!


----------



## TFG (Dec 4, 2010)

I play with them when I j/o.


----------



## JayDanger (Dec 4, 2010)

Sometimes if I'm trying to take a bus somewhere, but I'm short on bus ticket money, I'll let older ladies pay me 10 bucks to play with them for 15 minuates in the bathroom, but I always feel kinda bad about myself afterwards.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 4, 2010)

I let the popo motor boat them bad boys in order to get outta tickets... or being arrested for murder


----------



## RentonBob (Dec 4, 2010)

I flash them at Mardi Gras for beads


----------



## imfree (Dec 7, 2010)

I use my moobs as a camera support while shooting Electronics Videos. It's a win/win use of moobs, as they are a great camera support for hands-free video shooting and their squisshy mass provides great vibration isolation for the mic system, no handling noise in the audio!


----------



## imfree (Dec 7, 2010)

My moobs totally love to cuddle and love on Boobs, so loving is truly the best use of my moobs, IMHO.:smitten:

All my other uses are tongue-in-cheek, mostly used to keep my silly thread from drying-out and blowing away!


----------



## imfree (Dec 19, 2010)

I use my moobs as a shelf to hold lights and ornaments as I'm decorating the tree.


----------

